# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  وضعیت کار در رشته ریاضی

## mehdi2616

سلام یه سوال ایا واقعا وضع کار توی رشته ریاضی اینقدر خرابه؟
یعنی حتی اگه از امیرکبرو صنعتی شریفو تهران فارق التحصیل بشی؟ یعنی باید رفت تجربی؟ انصافا دقیق توضیح بدید

----------


## Goodbye forever

> سلام یه سوال ایا واقعا وضع کار توی رشته ریاضی اینقدر خرابه؟
> یعنی حتی اگه از امیرکبرو صنعتی شریفو تهران فارق التحصیل بشی؟ یعنی باید رفت تجربی؟ انصافا دقیق توضیح بدید


من خودم رشتم ریاضی بود ، ولی رشته مهندسی نرفتم ! رفتم رشته های انسانی ... مثل حسابداری و ... 

کلا من در انتخاب رشته اشتباه کردم ... کاش ریاضی نمیرفتم ... بجاش میرفتم انسانی یا تجربی ... کاش ...

----------


## mehdi2616

> من خودم رشتم ریاضی بود ، ولی رشته مهندسی نرفتم ! رفتم رشته های انسانی ... مثل حسابداری و ... 
> 
> کلا من در انتخاب رشته اشتباه کردم ... کاش ریاضی نمیرفتم ... بجاش میرفتم انسانی یا تجربی ... کاش ...


ینی حتی اگه از بهترین دانشگاها فارق شی بازم نیس کار؟

----------


## :Iman1997

> ینی حتی اگه از بهترین دانشگاها فارق شی بازم نیس کار؟


ببیند رشته ریاضی یه رشته ای هستش که خودتون باید دست به کار شید پس مهندسی و هر رشته دیگری نیاز به تو فکر بودن در مورد رشته و علاقه کار هستش ... الان نمونه اش رو بخام بگم سایت هایی هستند که توسط مهندس کامپیوتر به صورت تخصصی طراحی میشن و درامد بین 10 میلیون در ماه دارند که اینا خودشون تو فکر بودن ... رشته ریاضی یه جوری هستش که دانشگاه زیاد فرقی نمیکنه از نظر من و بعد از تمام شدن باید خود فرد خیلی باهوش و متفکرانه عمل کنه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## kimiagar

> سلام یه سوال ایا واقعا وضع کار توی رشته ریاضی اینقدر خرابه؟
> یعنی حتی اگه از امیرکبرو صنعتی شریفو تهران فارق التحصیل بشی؟ یعنی باید رفت تجربی؟ انصافا دقیق توضیح بدید


*دوست عزیز هر چی علاقته برو سمت همون
خیلی ها میان واسه تجربی واسه پول
ولی همشون اشتباه میکنن
چون درس های سخت پزشکی رو نمیشه به خاطر پول پاس کرد فقط
به هر چی علاقه داری برو همون و تلاش کن ، کار واسه بهترین ها همیشه هس*

----------


## mehdi2616

> *دوست عزیز هر چی علاقته برو سمت همون
> خیلی ها میان واسه تجربی واسه پول
> ولی همشون اشتباه میکنن
> چون درس های سخت پزشکی رو نمیشه به خاطر پول پاس کرد فقط
> به هر چی علاقه داری برو همون و تلاش کن ، کار واسه بهترین ها همیشه هس*


پس در کل همه میگن کار نداره نه؟ چون وقتی پول نباشه با علاقه نمیشه زندگی کرد

----------


## E.M10

اصلا از شعار خوشم نمیاد
حتی اگه علاقه داشته باشی و تو بهترین دانشگاهم خونده باشی الآن درآمد تو یکی دو میلیون (بعضا 800 تومن) خلاصه میشه.

اونایی که میگن  بهترین باشی کار هست مگه بهترین بودن کشکه!!! شما بیا الان تو کنکور رتبه یه رقمی بیار ببینم راحته؟
برای کنکور کتاب هست میری می خونی ولی وارد رشته بشی خیلی جاها امکانات و فضایی برای پیشرفت نیست پس چطور می خوای بهترین باشی!!!

اگه میرید ریاضی حتما باید برید دانشگاه خوب اونم با علاقه به پژوهش و تحقیق و ... که بتونید برید از ایران.
از 10 نفر اول کنکور ریاضی 88 نه نفر رفتن.

----------


## mehdi2616

> اصلا از شعار خوشم نمیاد
> حتی اگه علاقه داشته باشی و تو بهترین دانشگاهم خونده باشی الآن درآمد تو یکی دو میلیون (بعضا 800 تومن) خلاصه میشه.
> 
> اونایی که میگن  بهترین باشی کار هست مگه بهترین بودن کشکه!!! شما بیا الان تو کنکور رتبه یه رقمی بیار ببینم راحته؟
> برای کنکور کتاب هست میری می خونی ولی وارد رشته بشی خیلی جاها امکانات و فضایی برای پیشرفت نیست پس چطور می خوای بهترین باشی!!!
> 
> اگه میرید ریاضی حتما باید برید دانشگاه خوب اونم با علاقه به پژوهش و تحقیق و ... که بتونید برید از ایران.
> از 10 نفر اول کنکور ریاضی 88 نه نفر رفتن.


 حالا رفتن اسونه؟ و اگه بری تضمینه؟
البته سخته توی یه کشور دیگه انصافا
کلا به نظزت کنکور تجربی بهتره یا ریاضی

----------


## E.M10

> ببیند رشته ریاضی یه رشته ای هستش که خودتون باید دست به کار شید پس مهندسی و هر رشته دیگری نیاز به تو فکر بودن در مورد رشته و علاقه کار هستش ... الان نمونه اش رو بخام بگم سایت هایی هستند که توسط مهندس کامپیوتر به صورت تخصصی طراحی میشن و درامد بین 10 میلیون در ماه دارند که اینا خودشون تو فکر بودن ... رشته ریاضی یه جوری هستش که دانشگاه زیاد فرقی نمیکنه از نظر من و بعد از تمام شدن باید خود فرد خیلی باهوش و متفکرانه عمل کنه


این چیزایی که شما میفرمایید هیچ نیازی به دانشگاه رفتن نداره!

----------


## E.M10

> حالا رفتن اسونه؟ و اگه بری تضمینه؟
> البته سخته توی یه کشور دیگه انصافا
> کلا به نظزت کنکور تجربی بهتره یا ریاضی


کانادا میدونم پره ایرانیه دوستم رفتمه عکس میزاره تو فیسبوکش.
کلا تغییر توی زندگی سخته که یه نمونش خارج رفتنه ولی شدیدا باید به رشتت علاقه داشته باشی وگرنه وسط راه برمیگردی.
مقاله از همه چی  مهمتره بعد معدل مهمه و بعد دانشگاهی که درس خوندی.
مقاله رکن اصلیه اون دو تا دیگه مقدار فاند رو تعیین میکنه

----------


## E.M10

> *عه عه دیگه شما خیلی ناامیدین نسبت به رشته ریاضی بالاخره اینقدرم صنعت کشور نخوابیده
> من خودم یکیو میشناسم تو تبریز مگاترونیک میخونه الان دوران دانشگاه ترم سوم چهارمشه ولی همزمان استخدام شدن نمیدونم چه کاریه مرتبط با سیلو 1.5 در ماه حقوق میگیره (در کنار دانشگاه رفتنش ها)
> من نمیدونم کار دقیقا به چی بستگی داره ولی مطمعنا باید یه جوری باشی که اصطلاحا چیزی بارت باشه  نه این که فقط  تعوری های (ببخشید همزه کیبوردو پیدا نمیکنم) مسخره رو تو دوران دانشگاه برای پاس کردن حفظ کنی پس دانشگاه برتر هم مطمعنا تاثیر داره*


شما یکیو میشناسی من 100 نفرو میشناسم که مثل سگگ پشیمون بودن که چرا نرفتن تجربی.
پس احتمال پشیمونی بسیار بالاست.
البته من هم خیلی آرمان گرا هستم که ال می کنم بل می کنم ولی گاهی واقعیت ها شرایطو تحمیل می کنن.

----------


## pMn

*آگه بابات پارتی داره یا پول داره نمیخواد خیلی نگران باشی اگه علاقه داری برو


*

----------


## E.M10

> *آگه بابات پارتی داره یا پول داره نمیخواد خیلی نگران باشی اگه علاقه داری برو
> *


همین بی پولا بچه دار شدن که به این وضعیت گرفتار شدیم دیگه :Yahoo (76): 

دوستان لطفا به اندازه پولتون بچه بیارید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mehdi2616

پس باس رفت تجربی نه؟

----------


## mehdi2616

> *آگه بابات پارتی داره یا پول داره نمیخواد خیلی نگران باشی اگه علاقه داری برو
> 
> 
> *


داداش اگه پولدار بود که اصن من توی این انجمن نمیومدم

----------


## Merlin021

*پول داشتن درسته .ولی دوست عزیز از همه چی مهم تر تلاش و عرزه فرده من به شخص دو تا برادر فوق لیسانس عمران میشناسم از منطقه پایین شهر الان شرکت بتون و تیرچه صنعتی دارن و سالی 2 میلیارد درامدشون هست(در شرایطی که بازار ساختمان خوابیده 2 میلیارد !) البته اینم بگم این دو موقع دانشگاهشون هم در حال کار بودن از شاگردی جوشکاری بگیر تا زدن کامپوزیت و ............

چیزی که نشه نداریم این دوستانی هم که هی تجربی تجربی میکنن از 500 هزار تا  توی تجربی 2000 نفری در بیان پزشکی از همون 2000 تا شاید نصفشون هم به انتها نرسن و توی وسط ها ول کنن همه این ها رو در نظر بگیر.

*

----------


## mehdi2616

> *پول داشتن درسته .ولی دوست عزیز از همه چی مهم تر تلاش و عرزه فرده من به شخص دو تا برادر فوق لیسانس عمران میشناسم از منطقه پایین شهر الان شرکت بتون و تیرچه صنعتی دارن و سالی 2 میلیارد درامدشون هست(در شرایطی که بازار ساختمان خوابیده 2 میلیارد !) البته اینم بگم این دو موقع دانشگاهشون هم در حال کار بودن از شاگردی جوشکاری بگیر تا زدن کامپوزیت و ............
> 
> چیزی که نشه نداریم این دوستانی هم که هی تجربی تجربی میکنن از 500 هزار تا  توی تجربی 2000 نفری در بیان پزشکی از همون 2000 تا شاید نصفشون هم به انتها نرسن و توی وسط ها ول کنن همه این ها رو در نظر بگیر.
> 
> *



مثلا کدوم رشته ریاضی؟ لطفا با دلیل بگید

----------


## Merlin021

> مثلا کدوم رشته ریاضی؟ لطفا با دلیل بگید


*ببین هر رشته ای که بری و عرزه کار داشته باشی میتونی موفق بشی الان همین عمران بدترین بازار کار رو داره چون بیشترین فارغ التحصیل رو داره اما من این دو نفر موفق رو میشناسم . بنا به شرایط هر فرد رشته ها هم مختلفه باید خودتون درموردشون تحقیق کنید*

----------


## mehdi2616

حالا یه سوال این پزشکی توی همه شهرها این قدر زیاد شده یا فقط توی کرجو تهران اینجوریه؟ چون خیابون به خیابون پزشک هس اینجا اونایی که شهرهای دیگه ان بگن مرسی

----------


## mehdi2616

اقا یه سوال همین الان یکی بهم یه پیزی گفت... گفت که میشه مثلا برم رشته کامپیوتر بعد برای فوق لیسانس برم پزشکی این جریانش چیه اولا بگید میشه بعد اگه اره کلا چند سال این شکلی باید درس بخونم؟

----------


## Ultra

این تاپیک مثل مشابهاتش تهش دعواست :Yahoo (4): 

برید به کنکورتون برسید عید شد دیگه
الان وقت تغییر رشته نیست
بخونید که کنکور نزدیکه
بعدش پشیمون می شید که کنکور آسون بود چرا درس نخوندم
برید حاشیه نسازید 
حداقل برای بقیه استرس و دو دلی ایجاد نکنید

----------


## E.M10

> *ببین هر رشته ای که بری و عرزه کار داشته باشی میتونی موفق بشی الان همین عمران بدترین بازار کار رو داره چون بیشترین فارغ التحصیل رو داره اما من این دو نفر موفق رو میشناسم . بنا به شرایط هر فرد رشته ها هم مختلفه باید خودتون درموردشون تحقیق کنید*




پست 7 همین تاپیک جوابتو دادم.
فقط به خاطر خودنونه والا وگرنه هر کس صلاح خودشو بهتر میدونه

----------


## mehdi2616

کسی در مورد این چیزی که گفتم چیزی میدونست؟

----------


## E.M10

> کسی در مورد این چیزی که گفتم چیزی میدونست؟


سرکارت گذاشتن
اونی که میگن از رشته های علوم پایه تجربی به پزشکیه، تازه شرایطش فوق العاده سختم هست

----------


## mehdi2616

> سرکارت گذاشتن
> اونی که میگن از رشته های علوم پایه تجربی به پزشکیه، تازه شرایطش فوق العاده سختم هست



داداش شما همه چیز گفتی ولی نگفتی به نظرت چیکار کنم اخرش؟

----------


## E.M10

> داداش شما همه چیز گفتی ولی نگفتی به نظرت چیکار کنم اخرش؟


خداشاهده برای همه نمیشه یک نسخه پیچید آدما باهم فرق می کنن. 
این مثالایی که تو همین تاپیک زدن که فلانی فلان رشترو خونده و عرضه داشته فلان قدر درآمد داره باید عرض کنم که هیچ و هیچ ربطی به رشته نداره حتی کسایی که دیپلمم ندارن هستن که رفتن کار آزاد و میلیاردر شدن
مثلا عمارلو (مدرس زیست) نون پزشکی عمومیشو می خوره که سالی nتا همایش برگزار می کنه!
اون باید الآن در حال تشخیص و درمان بیماری ملت باشه ولی چرا رفته تو کار تدریس؟
از یک یا چند نفر نتیجه گیری نکن کلو ببین چون همه چیز دست مانیست و جامعه روی ما تاثیر میذاره مثلا اینایی که ارادشون قوی هست بیان حکومتو عوض کنن و بشن شاه کشور. آیا میتونن؟
قطعا خیلی چیزا به خواست شخص خود آدم منحصر نیست.
می خوای برای آیندت برنامه ریزی کنی با آدمای مختلف تو کارهای مختلف صحبت کن تا دیدت باز شه و انتخاب کنی. من نباید به تو چیزیو تحمیل کنم این خودتی که انتخاب می کنی.

نظر من:
تو ایران اگه می خوای درس بخونی پزشکی دندانپزشکی
در غیر اینصورت کار آزاد(برای خودت کار کن نه برای دیگران)

اگر هیچکدومشو نمی پسندی برو از ایران 
یا میشه درس خوند و بورسیه گرفت که راه سختیم هست،
یا رفت حتی تو رستوران طی کشید (بدترین حالتو گفتم)

----------


## Fatemehhhh

بازم یه پست ناامید کننده ی دیگه واسه ریاضیا  :Yahoo (108): 
باو هر روز این حرفا رو بابامم بهم میگه شماها دیگه نگید  :Y (638):

----------


## 7mostafa8

> بازم یه پست ناامید کننده ی دیگه واسه ریاضیا 
> باو هر روز این حرفا رو بابامم بهم میگه شماها دیگه نگید


آی گفتی فقط خدا می دونه چی تو دلم میگذرد

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> آی گفتی فقط خدا می دونه چی تو دلم میگذرد


همین امروزم سر ناهار نشسته بود بحث می کرد  :Yahoo (21): 
میگه همه ی پسر عموهام مهندس بیکارن تو هم میشی یکی مثل همونا  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
وقتیم که بحث تئوری و عملی بلد بودن پیش میاد ، میگه یعنی همه تئوری بلدن فقققققط تو یکی بینشون عملی بلدی ؟  :Yahoo (21): 
من  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 


پ.ن : البته من یه خوبی ای دارم تا صبح هم بشینه بگه ، تو  انگیزه و روحیه ی من تاثیر نمیذاره  :Yahoo (4): 
شما هم همینطور باشین 
یه هدف خیلی خوب و خوشگل داشته باشین (مثل هدف من  :Y (464): ) واسه رسیدن بهش تلاش کنین مطـــمئــــن باشین بهش می رسین  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## roc

> همین امروزم سر ناهار نشسته بود بحث می کرد 
> میگه همه ی پسر عموهام مهندس بیکارن تو هم میشی یکی مثل همونا 
> وقتیم که بحث تئوری و عملی بلد بودن پیش میاد ، میگه یعنی همه تئوری بلدن فقققققط تو یکی بینشون عملی بلدی ؟ 
> من 
> 
> 
> پ.ن : البته من یه خوبی ای دارم تا صبح هم بشینه بگه ، تو  انگیزه و روحیه ی من تاثیر نمیذاره 
> شما هم همینطور باشین 
> یه هدف خیلی خوب و خوشگل داشته باشین (مثل هدف من ) واسه رسیدن بهش تلاش کنین مطـــمئــــن باشین بهش می رسین


اینو
بهتون قول می دم اونایی که عملی بلدن به انگشت های دست هم تو دانشگاهتون نخواهند رسید

اگر دقت کرده باشین سر در دانشکده مهندسی نوشتن

فنی 
بعد
مهندسی 

نه

مهندسی 
بعد 
فنی

ولی نباید به هیچ عنوان توری رو نادیده بگیرد 
توری پاییه عملی 

فنی بودن با دانش 
خیلی بهتر از فنی بدون دانشه 

در هر صورت یه مهندس 
علم 
فن 
وهنر رو باید یه جا داشته باشه 

و همون طور که گفتم 
کسایی که اینا رو دارن به انگشت های دست هم تو دانشکده تون نخواهند رسید

----------


## :Iman1997

> این چیزایی که شما میفرمایید هیچ نیازی به دانشگاه رفتن نداره!


بعله البته الان هر کسی واسه خودش طراح سایت و اینجور چیزا میشه ولی منظورم به صورت تخصصی کدنویسی تخصصی ساخت اسکرپیت ها و ... بود نه صرفا زدن یه سایت و کپی قالب وردپرس ...

----------


## meyc93

> خداشاهده برای همه نمیشه یک نسخه پیچید آدما باهم فرق می کنن. 
> این مثالایی که تو همین تاپیک زدن که فلانی فلان رشترو خونده و عرضه داشته فلان قدر درآمد داره باید عرض کنم که هیچ و هیچ ربطی به رشته نداره حتی کسایی که دیپلمم ندارن هستن که رفتن کار آزاد و میلیاردر شدن
> مثلا عمارلو (مدرس زیست) نون پزشکی عمومیشو می خوره که سالی nتا همایش برگزار می کنه!
> اون باید الآن در حال تشخیص و درمان بیماری ملت باشه ولی چرا رفته تو کار تدریس؟
> از یک یا چند نفر نتیجه گیری نکن کلو ببین چون همه چیز دست مانیست و جامعه روی ما تاثیر میذاره مثلا اینایی که ارادشون قوی هست بیان حکومتو عوض کنن و بشن شاه کشور. آیا میتونن؟
> قطعا خیلی چیزا به خواست شخص خود آدم منحصر نیست.
> می خوای برای آیندت برنامه ریزی کنی با آدمای مختلف تو کارهای مختلف صحبت کن تا دیدت باز شه و انتخاب کنی. من نباید به تو چیزیو تحمیل کنم این خودتی که انتخاب می کنی.
> 
> نظر من:
> ...


ای کاش حرفاتو میفهمیدن...

----------


## Merlin021

> پست 7 همین تاپیک جوابتو دادم.
> فقط به خاطر خودنونه والا وگرنه هر کس صلاح خودشو بهتر میدونه


*نمیدونم منظور پستت چیه اینه که برن تجربی ؟؟؟ اقا همه برید تجربی اما برا من اینا اصن مهم نی منم میگم این حرفا رو که بدونن اصل عرزه اس اگه داشتی باشی تو اینجا هم موفقی   فقط الان خودتون چه کار میکنید ؟ و این که میگید حقوق 800 و یه تومن اینو بگم اگه شما توی همین رشته های مهندسی با عرزه باشید و کلا تو این کارا بتونید کاری خوبی بکنید هیچ دکتری نمیتونه بهش برسه 

ادم بی عرزه باشی فرق نمیکنه ریاضی و تجربی و شریف و علوم پزشکی تهران یا دانشگاه ازاد یه روستا و شهر عقب افتاده 
با عرزه هم باشی باز فرقی نداره 
اصل اینه که طرف با عرزه اس یا بی عرزه باهدفه یا بی هدف تلاشش کافیه یا نه ؟؟ 
*

----------


## Merlin021

> خداشاهده برای همه نمیشه یک نسخه پیچید آدما باهم فرق می کنن. 
> این مثالایی که تو همین تاپیک زدن که فلانی فلان رشترو خونده و عرضه داشته فلان قدر درآمد داره باید عرض کنم که هیچ و هیچ ربطی به رشته نداره حتی کسایی که دیپلمم ندارن هستن که رفتن کار آزاد و میلیاردر شدن
> مثلا عمارلو (مدرس زیست) نون پزشکی عمومیشو می خوره که سالی nتا همایش برگزار می کنه!
> اون باید الآن در حال تشخیص و درمان بیماری ملت باشه ولی چرا رفته تو کار تدریس؟
> از یک یا چند نفر نتیجه گیری نکن کلو ببین چون همه چیز دست مانیست و جامعه روی ما تاثیر میذاره مثلا اینایی که ارادشون قوی هست بیان حکومتو عوض کنن و بشن شاه کشور. آیا میتونن؟
> قطعا خیلی چیزا به خواست شخص خود آدم منحصر نیست.
> می خوای برای آیندت برنامه ریزی کنی با آدمای مختلف تو کارهای مختلف صحبت کن تا دیدت باز شه و انتخاب کنی. من نباید به تو چیزیو تحمیل کنم این خودتی که انتخاب می کنی.
> 
> نظر من:
> ...


*عزیزم این که میگی بدون درس و دیپلم بیاد طرف شرکت بزنه و ........... اینا همش کسی میخواد که درسش رو خونده باشه وسر در بیاره و مدرک میخوان برا زدن شرکتش و به هر بیسوادی نمیان پروژه میلیاردی بدن الان میخوای بگی پول دار باشه طرف ؟ تو همین کار که گفتم بودن هزار تا پولدار هرکاری کردن اما نتونستن جلو اینا رو بگیرن چون اینا واقعا اون کاره بودن الان همون پولدارا اومدن به اینا گفتن ما رو هم شریک کنید .

تو همین ایران هم میتونی با رشته های دیگه موفق بشی و میشه البته تجربی اون دو رشته که شما میگی روالشون طوریه که راحت تر میتونی بری بازار کار . 

البته در مورد خارج کشور هم بله ریاضی میتونه بره و اینم بگم تجربی توی اون طرف اونقدر اهمیت نداره چون دکتر خوب زیاد دارن و از اینجا هم کسی بره کلا افراد کم موفق میشن اونجا اما کار های مهندسی بیشتر نیاز دارن چون رو پیشرفتن و دارن کار میکنن مثل اینجا نی که همه چیمون کودی هستش و کلی ......... که مردم مریض بشن و فقط دکتر برن و بکشن مردم رو .

دوستانی که میخاون رشته بردارن یا عوض کنن در کل شاید من و خیلی ها تو اینجا نتونیم کمک بکنیم از چند مهندس خوب و چند دکتر بپرسید من خودم همین کار رو کردم حتی از رفیقای برادر و داییم تو امریکا هم پرسیدم که به این رشته رسیدم و علاقه ام هم اون زمون زیست بود .

در کل همه ما نظری که میدیم قصدمون یاری رسانی و انتخاب خوبه اما در اخر شرایط خودتون اینکه چی میخوایید و تو چی استعداد دارید مهمه 


*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Merlin021


عزیزم این که میگی بدون درس و دیپلم بیاد طرف شرکت بزنه و ........... اینا همش کسی میخواد که درسش رو خونده باشه وسر در بیاره و مدرک میخوان برا زدن شرکتش و به هر بیسوادی نمیان پروژه میلیاردی بدن الان میخوای بگی پول دار باشه طرف ؟ تو همین کار که گفتم بودن هزار تا پولدار هرکاری کردن اما نتونستن جلو اینا رو بگیرن چون اینا واقعا اون کاره بودن الان همون پولدارا اومدن به اینا گفتن ما رو هم شریک کنید .

تو همین ایران هم میتونی با رشته های دیگه موفق بشی و میشه البته تجربی اون دو رشته که شما میگی روالشون طوریه که راحت تر میتونی بری بازار کار . 

البته در مورد خارج کشور هم بله ریاضی میتونه بره و اینم بگم تجربی توی اون طرف اونقدر اهمیت نداره چون دکتر خوب زیاد دارن و از اینجا هم کسی بره کلا افراد کم موفق میشن اونجا اما کار های مهندسی بیشتر نیاز دارن چون رو پیشرفتن و دارن کار میکنن مثل اینجا نی که همه چیمون کودی هستش و کلی ......... که مردم مریض بشن و فقط دکتر برن و بکشن مردم رو .

دوستانی که میخاون رشته بردارن یا عوض کنن در کل شاید من و خیلی ها تو اینجا نتونیم کمک بکنیم از چند مهندس خوب و چند دکتر بپرسید من خودم همین کار رو کردم حتی از رفیقای برادر و داییم تو امریکا هم پرسیدم که به این رشته رسیدم و علاقه ام هم اون زمون زیست بود .

در کل همه ما نظری که میدیم قصدمون یاری رسانی و انتخاب خوبه اما در اخر شرایط خودتون اینکه چی میخوایید و تو چی استعداد دارید مهمه 






دقیقا
حرفتون درسته بی عرضه باشی و هدف و باور نداشته باشی نمیتونی به جایی برسی فرقی نداره کدوم رشته من از بدو لیسانس رفتن فقط تو خوابگاه بشینم بخوروم و کیف کنم و...که اینطوری شده خب معلومه به جایی نمیرسم..البته تفریح جای خودش..
رفتن به تجربی فقط دلیل نمیشه الان شرایط اینه با نمیتونیم دقیق بگیم به دانش اموزان نهمی که کدوم رشته برن..خودشون برسن بهتره..

و اینکه بله درسته اینجا که تجربی و پزشکی بولد هست بیشتر اونجا نیست..و به رشته های علوم انسانی هم ارزش قایل هستند و شرایط رفتن رشته های علوم پزشکی تست زدن نیست و متفاوته*

----------


## Akhm

با همه احترامی که برای آقای مرلین قائلم ولی نظر ایشون بیشتر شعاره. به درد رئیس جمهورشدن میخوره :Yahoo (4): 
بنده حداقل 20 سال از شما بزرگترم
فارغ التحصیل دکتری مهندسی عمران از دانشگاه صنعتی شریف هستم
کسانی که در رشته های ریاضی در حال حاضر درآمدهای خوبی دارند، درآمدشون اصلا ربطی به سوادشون نداره
با اطمینان میگم دکتری مهندسی از دانشگاه شریف و با رتبه یک از سوادش ماهی 5 میلیون ماکزیمم درمیاره.
اگه مازاد بر این درآمد داشته باشه مطمئن باشید اگه دیپلم هم بود بازم همینقدر درآمد داشت چون ربطی به سوادش نداره
حالا برید کنکور ریاضی بدید بیست سال دیگه میبینمتون
بازم اگه از این شعارها دادین
امیدوارم زندگیتونو با این شعاره تباه نکنید
البته زندگی خودتونه و مختارید

----------


## Mr Sky

*اقا رشته ریاضی هیچی نداره .....بدبخت میشید...نکنید .....
.
.
.بزارید ما راحت تر قبول شیم ....
.
.
.برید تجربی ماهی 1 میلیارد درآمد دارید
.
.
.
.
# اگه پولدار شدن راحت بود که همه پولدار میشدن...پس چه بهتر که راحت نیست*

----------


## Ali77

> *اقا رشته ریاضی هیچی نداره .....بدبخت میشید...نکنید .....
> .
> .
> .بزارید ما راحت تر قبول شیم ....
> .
> .
> .برید تجربی ماهی 1 میلیارد درآمد دارید
> .
> .
> ...


دوستان دروغ ميگه 
تجربى همه دكترا بيكارن
برين رياضى مهندسى نفت
خوب درس بخونين بهتون چاه نفتم ميدن
پ.ن:همه ١ ميليارد در نميارن ولى پزشكاى سطح بالا تا ١ ميليارد و حتى بيشترم در ميارن

----------


## wintergirl

استارتر یه جوری میگی باید کنکور تجربی داد انگار همه دکترا همه شغل دارن! بله برادر متخصص اگه تونستن بشن  اره شغلشون تضمینه! از این همه فارغ التحصیل پزشکی در سال کلا چند نفر تخصص قبول میشن؟! به فرض قبول شدن چند سال باید کار کنن تا پیش مردم اعتبار پیدا کنن؟! اینقدر فانتزی نباید فکر کرد! تازه باید بدونین اون موقع دیگه یه مشت بچه دبیرستانی نیستن که به خاطر ریاضی فیزیک بهتر بتونین ازشون سبقت بگیرین! همه پزشکایی با سابقه که چندین ساله که دارن برا تخصص میخوونن.
در ضمن باید خدمتتون عرض کنم مهندسایی در شرکت مس هستن که با میانگین روزی 4 ساعت کار و در اون 4 ساعتم همش بازی دانلود میکنن ماهی هم نزدیک 50 میلیون درامد دارن و همین جا یه پزشک طرحی هم با جون کندن ماهی 5 تومن  میگیره! 
اگه کسایی بودن که صرفا به خاطر پول رفتن تجربی مطمئن باش وسط راه جا میزنن. یادمه پنجم دبستان که بودم مامانم مدیر یه دبیرستان بود اون موقع به بچه ها درسخوونا  ااصلا حاضر نبودن  برن تجربی .  الان با گذشت 7 سال همه چی عوض شده! و همین وجه اصلا سرنوشت رشته تجربی مشخص نیست! کلی درس میخونی از جوونیت میگذری و بیخیال هر چی تفریحه میشی تازه بعد از 15-16 سال میتونی مستقل شی! اونوقتم دیگه برای خودت نیستی و نمیتونی برای خودت زندگی کنی!

----------


## ThinkeR

به نظر من همش بسته به علاقه طرف داره.
.
میشه یه نقاش ماهر شد و میلیاردر شد و میشه یه دکتر خوب شد یا یه فیلم ساز خوب یا یک نویسنده درجه یک.دوست خودم نزدیکه دکتری معماریش رو از دانشگاه اصفهان بگیره.قبل اینکه واسه دکتری بخونه وکرمانشاه بود استادش یه پروژه بهش داد که چهل میلیون ارزشش بود اینم نقششو کشید ولی استاده2میلیون داد بهش38تومنشو خودش برد :Yahoo (21): 
حالا هم میگه دکترامو که بگیرم کارای بیشتری بهم پیشنهاد میشه و مجبور نیستم باکسی همکاری کنم و همه هزینه مال خودم میشه.
.
پس مطمئن باشید اگه تحصیلاتتون بالاباشه(منظور این نیست حتمادکتری داشته باشید بلکه همه ریزه کاری های کارتونو بدونید و توش درجه یک باشید)میتونید آینده شغلی عالی ای داشته باشید.
.
خلاصه علاقه یادتون نره^_^

----------


## Akhm

> به نظر من همش بسته به علاقه طرف داره.
> .
> میشه یه نقاش ماهر شد و میلیاردر شد و میشه یه دکتر خوب شد یا یه فیلم ساز خوب یا یک نویسنده درجه یک.دوست خودم نزدیکه دکتری معماریش رو از دانشگاه اصفهان بگیره.قبل اینکه واسه دکتری بخونه وکرمانشاه بود استادش یه پروژه بهش داد که چهل میلیون ارزشش بود اینم نقششو کشید ولی استاده2میلیون داد بهش38تومنشو خودش برد
> حالا هم میگه دکترامو که بگیرم کارای بیشتری بهم پیشنهاد میشه و مجبور نیستم باکسی همکاری کنم و همه هزینه مال خودم میشه.
> .
> پس مطمئن باشید اگه تحصیلاتتون بالاباشه(منظور این نیست حتمادکتری داشته باشید بلکه همه ریزه کاری های کارتونو بدونید و توش درجه یک باشید)میتونید آینده شغلی عالی ای داشته باشید.
> .
> خلاصه علاقه یادتون نره^_^


شما کاملا درست می فرمایید
ایشان اگر فوق دکتری هم بگیرند باز هم همون 2 میلیون بیشتر بهش نمیدن
چون بقیه اش سهم کسی هست که پروژه رو میگیره و ربطی به تحصیلات نداره
الان به زیر دیپلم هم پروژه میدن. برای همینه که اوضاع با سودا توی رشته های مهندسی اینجوری شده

----------


## ThinkeR

> شما کاملا درست می فرمایید
> ایشان اگر فوق دکتری هم بگیرند باز هم همون 2 میلیون بیشتر بهش نمیدن
> چون بقیه اش سهم کسی هست که پروژه رو میگیره و ربطی به تحصیلات نداره
> الان به زیر دیپلم هم پروژه میدن. برای همینه که اوضاع با سودا توی رشته های مهندسی اینجوری شده


راستش من از درآمد رشته های مهندسی اطلاعی ندارم واین میزان درامد رو دوستم گفته که ممکنه بهش بدن.
.
تو هرکاری تبحر و درجه یک بودن حرف اول رو میزنه!

----------


## Merlin021

> با همه احترامی که برای آقای مرلین قائلم ولی نظر ایشون بیشتر شعاره. به درد رئیس جمهورشدن میخوره
> بنده حداقل 20 سال از شما بزرگترم
> فارغ التحصیل دکتری مهندسی عمران از دانشگاه صنعتی شریف هستم
> کسانی که در رشته های ریاضی در حال حاضر درآمدهای خوبی دارند، درآمدشون اصلا ربطی به سوادشون نداره
> با اطمینان میگم دکتری مهندسی از دانشگاه شریف و با رتبه یک از سوادش ماهی 5 میلیون ماکزیمم درمیاره.
> اگه مازاد بر این درآمد داشته باشه مطمئن باشید اگه دیپلم هم بود بازم همینقدر درآمد داشت چون ربطی به سوادش نداره
> حالا برید کنکور ریاضی بدید بیست سال دیگه میبینمتون
> بازم اگه از این شعارها دادین
> امیدوارم زندگیتونو با این شعاره تباه نکنید
> البته زندگی خودتونه و مختارید


 *


اتفاقا ربط داره همین بیسواد ها چرا نتونستن این شرکتی رو که میگم بزنن ؟؟ پولم داشتن . یه چیزی که انگار درست درک نمیشه اینه که ما فکر میکنیم که من الان برم شریف بخونم باید کار داشته باشم و من با سواد هستم ؟؟ نه سواد تعریفش این نی که مدرک رو فقط داشته باشی سواد اونیه که همراه با مدرکت کار رو هم بلد باشی . 
شما تجربه زیادی دارید و قابل احترامید برا ما درست . اما منم بر پایه چیز هایی که دکتر ها و مهندس ها پرسیدم . البته از نوع موفق چون غیر موفق ها کارشون همیشه فاز منفی دادنه درسته باید ادم حقیقت بین باشه ولی دیگه کور هم نباشه . و چیز هایی که توی اطرافم دیدم که طرف سوادشو داشت و عرزه اش رو داشت تو این وضع بد کشور 2 میلیارد سالی در امدشون هست و اینم بگم این برادر ها فوق لیسانسشون از همین دانشگاه زنجان شهر خودمون هم بوده نه جای دیگه.
سواد رو واقعا داشته باشی و عرزه کار هست قطعا .

حالا گفته های من هم همه شعاره همه دوستان برید تجربی همتون دکتر میشد همتون پولدار میشد اصن چه مشکلی داریم ما مهندسا همون فقیر های شهرن !!!!

مدیریت عزیز هم فکر کنم این تاپیک ببندن بهتره چون نتیجه ای نخواهد داشت و وقت رو میگیره فقط
*

----------

